# 90 Maxima shutsdown while driving



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

My 90 Maxima, 217,000mi, just shutsoff while I'm driving. Definately an electrical problem. So far, if I pulloff the coil wire at the coil reseat it good and tight and just for good measure wiggle the wireconnetor at the coil it starts immdedaitely and runs perfect until the next time. Always happens when hot. I did a tuneup with new rotor, cap and plugs. Didn't make any difference. I am thinking it may be the coil is giving it up after all these miles?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm wondering if you have an incosistent ground to the coil


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*Fuse*



RJ7630 said:


> My 90 Maxima, 217,000mi, just shutsoff while I'm driving. Definately an electrical problem. So far, if I pulloff the coil wire at the coil reseat it good and tight and just for good measure wiggle the wireconnetor at the coil it starts immdedaitely and runs perfect until the next time. Always happens when hot. I did a tuneup with new rotor, cap and plugs. Didn't make any difference. I am thinking it may be the coil is giving it up after all these miles?



My 90' Maxima did that a few times, it turned out to be too big a fuse in one of the spots dealing with the starter. But I heard that bad ignition rods can cause the same issues on the early 90' Maximas.


----------



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Thanks for the input guys.*

I have a new coil on the way and will give that a try. I hate to just throw parts at problems, but at least it narrows the places to look.


----------



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

Would a bad ignition module cause this?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

RJ7630 said:


> Would a bad ignition module cause this?



Yup .


----------



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, so far have put in a new coil, a new ignition module and added a block to battery ground wire. Still have the same problem. The thing justs shutsdown while I'm drving. Doesn't seem to make any difference whether I'm chugging around town or traveling on the freeway.

The one relative consistent issues is that it seems to happen after I have driven for 15 -20 minutes or more and then let it sit for an hour or more. After I restart and drive for 10-15 minutes I have the problem.

I need to get this fixed! Driving in busy city traffic hoping the thing won't die is not a great way to spend your time behind the wheel.


----------



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

*I've found the problem!*

It was the crank angle sensor. I put a new one two days ago and the car runs great.


----------

